# Jet-Pro SofStretch Quality???



## OrangeJeff (Jan 17, 2008)

Currently I'm investigating Jet-Pro SofStretch heat transfer paper. I've been hearing lots of good things about it and I'm interested in hearing people's results. Does it really deliver superior results over other papers? How does it stand up after multiple washings? Fading? Cracking? Any info or experiences would be appreciated.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't done multiple washes yet, but according to the results I've had with the tests that I've done, I'd say that I've achieved the same results as another forum member who has washed his at least 25 times and experienced almost no fading what-so-ever. 

We're both washing on HOT and drying on HIGH, _against_ manufacturer's recommendations.

I have to pay for my wash and dry cycles at my apartments, so I'm going to have my dad do my multiple wash tests for me on my old washer that I gave him when I sold my house. 

Love those Neptune washers and dryers!


----------



## OrangeJeff (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Chani! You're the best!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Your welcome! 

One prominent member famous for his work with transfers has told me that NO paper is commercially viable...yet...but several other members, including myself, would have absolutely no problem selling a shirt done with this paper. 

Before I did my tests I was hopeful, but I was also a skeptic. Now I'll recommend it to anyone! As long as you trim your designs. 

Thanks to Coastal Business Supplies for providing this paper and allowing me to test it!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi I am the one with over 25 washs now here is the pic it looks good and to make A note I have look at it the fibers is what makes it look faded fibers come out of the shirt cant stop that .


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

I all so did over 300 shirts for friend and he is very happy with them just did jod for 70 shirts to day I have never had complants on ths pics or shirts just one time some one said they could smell smoke will I let that job go I do guarantee my work for 1 year and I do tell them how I do them so they dont think I am screen printing them I do lot of pics kids and poeple that have past on.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jeff, heres a JPSS thread that has a ton of comments and user reviews. I notice there a quite a few JP threads out there now, but this one is a few pages and all on JP. Hope it helps:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t34750.html#post201806


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Chani said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> One prominent member famous for his work with transfers has told me that NO paper is commercially viable...yet...but several other members, including myself, would have absolutely no problem selling a shirt done with this paper.
> 
> ...


I am going to take a guess and say that was me... However.. my opinion was based on transfer papers in general.. I think the advancement of this paper may be the turning point of transfer papers being used commercially. So being the professional person I am I will admit I may have been a bit hasty with that judgment. Lou


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

OrangeJeff said:


> Currently I'm investigating Jet-Pro SofStretch heat transfer paper. I've been hearing lots of good things about it and I'm interested in hearing people's results. Does it really deliver superior results over other papers? How does it stand up after multiple washings? Fading? Cracking? Any info or experiences would be appreciated.


 
I've been running a test on a baby onesie I printed. I've washed it seven times and the only change has been that it has gotten softer with each wash. No fading or cracking. I also use this on a couple hoodies I made my daughters. If you close your eyes and run your hands over the hoody, you really can't tell where the print is. It's great for larger prints where you don't want that really stiff feeling you get when you have a large design. I was using Trans Jet II, which I really liked a lot but now I use the Jet Pro Sofstretch exclusively. There's no flaking at all. The only negative I see right now is the it curls a little when it hits the preheated garment. If you hold down the paper on the corners for a few second it reducec this somewhat. It won't deter me from using the paper since the positives far outweigh this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry, Lou. Yes, that was you. Thank you for posting.

I trust you and everything you've done for these forums, but after doing my own test and seeing the tests that others have done with JPSS, I wouldn't have a problem selling shirts with this paper. 

David is even offering a 1 year guarantee on his shirts! I'm not ready to do that yet, but from everything I've seen, I think this is a VERY high quality product, as far as inkjet transfer papers go. 

Again, I meant NO offense to you, Lou. That's why I didn't specifically say your name.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Chani said:


> Your welcome!
> 
> One prominent member famous for his work with transfers has told me that NO paper is commercially viable...yet...but several other members, including myself, would have absolutely no problem selling a shirt done with this paper.
> 
> ...


Not commercially viable? If you're not going to use it to sell a shirt, why would you buy the paper? For personal crafts?

I made many thousands of dollars using Trans Jet II paper.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Trans Jet II is IronAll rebranded, right? Or is that another paper I'm thinking of?

If so, I think I tried that paper, too, and the thing that really scared me about it was the fading when you wash it in HOT water. Most people, when they think of whites, they think hot water washes. I knew if I used that paper that I'd get complaints.

If you haven't, AWESOME! I'm just a little too paranoid, maybe, but with JPSS, I don't think anyone could complain about it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Oops, that's not the same paper.

Sorry.

Anyway, I'm sure there are other good papers out there. We even have an Avery paper for light shirts printed that's lasted a couple of years now with no cracking, peeling, and minimal fading. And yes, I've washed that in hot water, too.

It was prolly printed with dye ink, too!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

When we speak of commercial branded shirts we think of retail store quality. Those are almost always screen printed and I would have been hard pressed to find the same quality in an ink jet transfer to compare with screen print. I myself have sold a lot of heat pressed shirts to stores for retail and the results we not the best. When my clients come back and tell me of customer complaints after washing due to the design diminishing with every wash. And as for transjet II I am not a fan of a transfer that cracks as this one does. I even took a sample shirt to Coastal who sold me the transjet and a iron all shirt and showed them the difference. And there was a difference. Those of you who sold transjet II shirts had a good reason to.. it was one of the few best papers out there at the time. But the times have changed and we are now going through an evolution of transfer papers. Now we have Jet-pro Sofstretch and iron All for darks and maybe one or 2 others that are giving us great result. . Now I do a lot of promotional shirts and I use the inkjet papers only for a photo type designs that the customer has given me. And I make it plain that the design will have changes due to washing. If it is a design or lettering I go with plastisol. I know when we produce a shirt and it looks great and we fold it and give it to our customers and they say they love it and they take it and they sell it and maybe never see the customer again. But I spent 35 years in the retail game and the idea is I want the customer to come back and buy more. And yes Greg, I too have made many a thousand with transfer paper but it was what we had at the time. Anyone who knows me knows I am a big tester of papers. I was happy with the results because I had to be, there were no options unless I went with screen printing. That is changing and I am glad to see it. And if you remember I was the first one here to tell you all about jetPro as Coastal sent me samples to test for them before they even started selling it. This paper impresses the hell out of me.. So go forth my friends and sell. By the way I will be at the Coastal Booth in Atlantic City and i will be demoing my tee square and we will be placing Jet pro SofStretch on shirts. So if you going come by and see me. If you have never used the paper ask the Coastal people for a sample. Lou


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying, Lou. 

I agree that for some things that Plastisol (or even vinyl) would be better. For lettering we use vinyl, especially on colored shirts. For other, more complex designs, I can see a place for JPSS.

And THANK YOU SO MUCH for introducing us to this paper! If it weren't for your tests I don't think there would be many of us trying it out and it wouldn't have had the exposure that it does now! 

I haven't completed my own tests with IronAll Dark, so I can't give an opinion on that paper, but I do trust your opinion, and I'm sure it's great.  I just don't like some of the limitations of ANY opaque inkjet transfer paper. That doesn't mean I'll stop my tests and refuse to use it (I know, I've sort of said that I wouldn't use it, but I've decided that there are some things that it might be good for).

The one thing I think is lacking in your tests, lou, is test washing against manufacturer's recommedations. Yes, we can tell our customers how to wash their shirts, but if they happen to not follow those directions and their shirt looks horrible, guess who's "fault" it will be? Do you think that customer will return?

That's why I appreciate David's efforts and I did my own tests. I wanted to see how JPSS held up in HOT water and HIGH heat comapared to IronAll (light), which was horrible.

I wish I could go to all of these industry shows! We only get minor little "get togethers" every once in a while here in Minneapolis. 

Have a great time in Atlantic City, Lou! I hope you're able to sell a ton of your TeeSquareIts and a ton of JPSS!


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

Another VERY HAPPY user of Jet Pro S/S.
Still using TJII with good success.
Does anyone know when JPSS will be available in rolls?

LEO


----------



## cutvinylimprint (Sep 25, 2007)

I use Jet Pro Sofstretch also with great luck!!!

The only thing I have noticed which doesn't do any justice because my hands and everybody elses hands feel different.. is that I think that it has some hand but it is definitely noticeable!!!!!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

cutvinylimprint said:


> I use Jet Pro Sofstretch also with great luck!!!
> 
> The only thing I have noticed which doesn't do any justice because my hands and everybody elses hands feel different.. is that I think that it has some hand but it is definitely noticeable!!!!!


But I've found that most of this goes away afte the first wash and definately all after the second wash.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

And to officially log my vote, I love JPSS. I also love Ironall when it doesn't fade. Of the two, I feel Ironall has less hand, but I guess that could be why it has more fade... but I'm a JPSS girl.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Just pressed 3 shirts last night with JPSS. I have to admit that I love the softness and the color retention, but I was wondering if anyone else has a"problem" with it at times. I don't know if it's the material make-up of the substrate (100% vs. 50/50 or Gildan vs. Jerzee vs. Rabbit Skins), but sometimes when I peel it, its a little gummy feeling and when peeling, it kind of pulls up the fibers a little, and ends up looking a little pilly and "bumpy" for lack of a better term.

Last night, I did a junky Old Navy shirt (100% cotton) as a test of my new HT inks from inksupply.com. It was also supposed to act as a "prototype" shirt for an order I am doing for my daughter's teachers. LOL, that is, if I had remembered to mirror the image! (DUH!) That had a gummy feeling when peeled and looked a little "fuzzy" after pressing, so I attempted to repress it with a sheet of parchment. Was still gummy when peeling that. I tried to wait to peel it until it cooled a little, and then it became much more difficult to peel, and some of the ink transferred to the parchment paper.

The next shirt was a Jerzee heavyweight 50/50 t-shirt, and this time I cut all around the image (as opposed to transferring the entire sheet of JPSS). I increased the pressure and temp to 380 or so. That felt very slightly gummy when peeled, but the transfer looked nice and flat (as opposed to "furry" feeling in the last shirt). Super!

I thought the increased pressure and temp was the solution, but then pressed an 8" x 8" JPSS transfer onto my daughter's Rabbit Skins 100% cotton sweatshirt, which was already in the beginning stages of getting pilly after only being worn and washed once. I kept the pressure and temp up, and when I went to peel (lower left corner, peeled toward the upper right corner), it was SUPER gummy! I stopped peeling, and rubbed the transfer a little to cool it before peeling again. It was still really gummy, and the transferred area looked "fuzzy", like the JPSS made the material sticky and the peeling pulled the fibers up. After peeling, I tried to smooth it down, but noticed that the lower left corner was the most affected. The upper right corner was a bit smoother and flatter for the most part.

So what's the story with this? Anyone else experiencing this?

As for the inksupply inks, the black is really black, and gray shadows print gray and STAY gray after pressing! YAY!!!! Durabrite, "You're Fired!!"

Melissa


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Just pressed 3 shirts last night with JPSS. I have to admit that I love the softness and the color retention, but I was wondering if anyone else has a"problem" with it at times. I don't know if it's the material make-up of the substrate (100% vs. 50/50 or Gildan vs. Jerzee vs. Rabbit Skins), but sometimes when I peel it, its a little gummy feeling and when peeling, it kind of pulls up the fibers a little, and ends up looking a little pilly and "bumpy" for lack of a better term.
> 
> Last night, I did a junky Old Navy shirt (100% cotton) as a test of my new HT inks from inksupply.com. It was also supposed to act as a "prototype" shirt for an order I am doing for my daughter's teachers. LOL, that is, if I had remembered to mirror the image! (DUH!) That had a gummy feeling when peeled and looked a little "fuzzy" after pressing, so I attempted to repress it with a sheet of parchment. Was still gummy when peeling that. I tried to wait to peel it until it cooled a little, and then it became much more difficult to peel, and some of the ink transferred to the parchment paper.
> 
> ...


I've had a little of the fuzzies and also some of the gummy's you've talked about. The issue i've seen are somewhat small pinholes not adhering all the way. Maybe one or two. I've put my teflon sheet over and pressed down for a few seconds while still hot, and then put it back on the press for a few more seconds. This usually takes care of it. Not enough to stop using the paper, but I have had a few issues with it. The curling is what I don't like most of all.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Durabrite, "You're Fired!!"Melissa


 
LOL!!

And glad to hear you got your inks working.

JPSS - When I peel JP I can feel it is a bit sticky and resists pulling off, not bad. But when I compare it to Ironall, the JP seems a bit more attached to the shirt. Ironall lifts off and peels like butter. JP, it's more like "pulling" it off the shirt.

With Ironall, very smooth finish. With JP, I can only describe the finish I get as slightly gritty feeling, as if there is a coating of the "tiniest/finest" sand on the front. I don't prefer it, but no one has said a word. I do not see any fibers pulling up, tho.

I prefer how the Ironall is very smooth to the touch, though it has a light hand, it is very nice feeling. But I prefer the color retention of JP, so I ignore the feel of the finished image. But I certainly do feel a difference in texture between the two papers.

I haven't done full testing on the JP yet with various tees. I only did wide scale testing with the Ironall. I do wonder if a different tee or fabric content would make a difference. I am sure it would, it did even with the ironall. Some tees had more hand than others in my test.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> I've had a little of the fuzzies and also some of the gummy's you've talked about. The issue i've seen are somewhat small pinholes not adhering all the way. Maybe one or two. I've put my teflon sheet over and pressed down for a few seconds while still hot, and then put it back on the press for a few more seconds. This usually takes care of it. Not enough to stop using the paper, but I have had a few issues with it. The curling is what I don't like most of all.


 
I, too, have experienced the pinholes once in a while. Once in a while, it would be too large to fix with repressing. Did you ever have any pinholes that were too large to fix with repressing? If you did, how did you fix them?

I used permanent, waterproof, pigment ink fabric markers to fix mine. Does anyone else do that, I was wondering if it was part of the arsenal or not. I didn't want to trash an entire shirt due to one pinhead. PS: Results were impeccable. Because JP has such a soft feel, the problem area disappeared and count not be detected.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Which shirts did you use, Kelly?

We're using Gildan 2000's, and I do get a SLIGHT fuzzy look, which I think I may have mistaked for slight fading, especially after washing, but I don't think it's offensive at all on these shirts.

I haven't tried it on any other shirt yet, tho.

But I've also had the transfer to my teflon sheet. Trying to work on a way to stop that. I believe that the inks are just MELTING under that high of heat.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I, too, have experienced the pinholes once in a while. Once in a while, it would be too large to fix with repressing. Did you ever have any pinholes that were too large to fix with repressing? If you did, how did you fix them?
> 
> I used permanent, waterproof, pigment ink fabric markers to fix mine. Does anyone else do that, I was wondering if it was part of the arsenal or not. I didn't want to trash an entire shirt due to one pinhead. PS: Results were impeccable. Because JP has such a soft feel, the problem area disappeared and count not be detected.


Mostly what I've seen has been in the large black areas so I've used a fine marker where one or two dots did great. It's a perm marker.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> LOL!!
> 
> And glad to hear you got your inks working.
> 
> ...


As far as the hand on the JPSS. It goes away after the first wash. At least that's what I've found. It gets very smooth and can't tell the difference between the design and the fabric.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Well, it's good to know that I am not the only one experiencing some stickiness with the JPSS. It's almost like when you glue (or rubber cement) two pieces of paper together. If you glue one on top of the other, and just before the glue has dried, peel the top sheet apart from the bottom, the glue or cement will form little peak or "strings" connecting both pieces of paper -- _capiche_? That is what peeling the JPSS is like to me. I think the more "hairy" the shirt is, the more likely it is that the polymer will "gum up" and then look gritty or pilly on the surface of the shirt.

If I get a sheet of teflon and re-press, will that flatten the transfer down like it should be? Do I peel it hot, warm or cold? I know with plastisol you're supposed to peel cold, but am unsure with JPSS. (I don't usually use a teflon sheet, as you can tell!) I tried to do that with the parchment paper last night, but peeled hot, it still "gummed up" just like it did when the paper backing was peeled, and then tried peeling warm, and it was difficult to peel (more resistance) and some of the ink transferred to the parchment paper from the shirt.

Was anyone able to find a way to reduce the gumminess? I tried increasing the heat and pressure a little, but don't think that made any difference. So far, my theory is that it's the make-up of the material and the "hairy-ness" or flatness of the shirt fibers.

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I did get a "pinhole" last night. I actually thought I caused it, because I was smoothing the transfer with my hand (trying to get the gummy lumps to smooth out a bit). It's just a pinhole of black missing from some text, and I thought of putting some permanent marker there to camoflage it. On this shirt, that's not a problem -- it's my daughters, and I'm sure by the time she gets home from school there will be spots of tempura paint all over it anyway! LOL...

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> Which shirts did you use, Kelly?
> 
> We're using Gildan 2000's, and I do get a SLIGHT fuzzy look, which I think I may have mistaked for slight fading, especially after washing, but I don't think it's offensive at all on these shirts.
> 
> ...


 
The shirts: Jerzee HW 50/50. I've also seen the fuzzy look on other tees, not jerzee hw 50/50. The Jerzee is a nice clean transfer, the colors are sharp and stay sharp, outside of the very very light textured feel, the image is nice, but, I don't 'prefer' the Jerzee tee over gildans, that's just me. I hope jpss will do nice on gildans, but I'd like to avoid the fuzzies. I wonder if gildans 50/50 would do better. I found I liked the transfers better on 50/50's in general. One day, I will get to testing, but not today. Tomorrow, yes, tomorrow is another day!

Ink melting: That is a very interesting observation about the inks melting. We know subdye ink turns to gas, but what does pigment ink do? Is it suppose to melt, I believe it is supposed to be adhering to the fabric threads, is that by melting into them or anothe way? Next, I wonder if it is the ink melting, or the product on the release paper that is melting. If the mfg. developed it to feel different than what we are experiencing, we can work on that, but I wonder if when the mfg. did their tests - did they get the same exact results we are and it just comes with using the paper. Who would we ask about that, Coastal, or do we bug poor Lou? He's done so much, but he's so well connected to the suppliers and mfg. It might be a totally mute point anyway, if it's produced to act the way it does, I'm not sure they'd do more R&D on it since it is already so popular as is. The only thing we could verify is are we getting the results they intended, and if not, how can we get the result they did intend.

Okay, lunchtime. I may or may not go any further with this, as I am satisfied, not 100%, but enough with the product as is. If I start getting the bug to try to see if it can be done even better, I probably will do some asking around. I'll post anything I find out here. If someone else here moves forward on any of the issues were talked about, will you post any updates somewhere for us? Thank you, thank you, thank you so much. Too tired today to feel like doing this or anything else. Nap? Have a nice day, folks.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, Kelly, the IronAll WAS excellent to work with! Transferred smoothly, soft hand, etc. I would press it and the paper backing would practically fall off by itself when I opened the press! That was great! Too bad it loses color so badly when washed...

I actually have about 50 sheets still in inventory. What do I use it for now, mousepads and coasters?

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Have a good nap, Kelly. 

I hadn't thought about the polymer melting. I guess that's entirely possible, too!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> I was smoothing the transfer with my hand (trying to get the gummy lumps to smooth out a bit).


Hey Melissa, I do not get anything that would even come close to being called "gummy lumps".  Yes, the backing paper peels off like the image is still 'gummy' - but that's all. I hope you are able to find out why that is happening.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Well, it's good to know that I am not the only one experiencing some stickiness with the JPSS. It's almost like when you glue (or rubber cement) two pieces of paper together. If you glue one on top of the other, and just before the glue has dried, peel the top sheet apart from the bottom, the glue or cement will form little peak or "strings" connecting both pieces of paper -- _capiche_? That is what peeling the JPSS is like to me. I think the more "hairy" the shirt is, the more likely it is that the polymer will "gum up" and then look gritty or pilly on the surface of the shirt.
> 
> If I get a sheet of teflon and re-press, will that flatten the transfer down like it should be? Do I peel it hot, warm or cold? I know with plastisol you're supposed to peel cold, but am unsure with JPSS. (I don't usually use a teflon sheet, as you can tell!) I tried to do that with the parchment paper last night, but peeled hot, it still "gummed up" just like it did when the paper backing was peeled, and then tried peeling warm, and it was difficult to peel (more resistance) and some of the ink transferred to the parchment paper from the shirt.
> 
> ...


I always use a teflon sheet as it helps to keep the shirt clean. Plastisol can be hot peel or cold peel. Cold peel if you are doing dark shirts where you have to have a real opaque color, like over black. Anyway, if I run into the bubbles, I put the teflon sheet right on the shirt and repress for 5-6 more seconds. this helps. 
I'm pressing at 375 for 30 seconds with around 7 second preheat.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Well, it's good to know that I am not the only one experiencing some stickiness with the JPSS. It's almost like when you glue (or rubber cement) two pieces of paper together. If you glue one on top of the other, and just before the glue has dried, peel the top sheet apart from the bottom, the glue or cement will form little peak or "strings" connecting both pieces of paper -- _capiche_? That is what peeling the JPSS is like to me. I think the more "hairy" the shirt is, the more likely it is that the polymer will "gum up" and then look gritty or pilly on the surface of the shirt.
> 
> If I get a sheet of teflon and re-press, will that flatten the transfer down like it should be? Do I peel it hot, warm or cold? I know with plastisol you're supposed to peel cold, but am unsure with JPSS. (I don't usually use a teflon sheet, as you can tell!) I tried to do that with the parchment paper last night, but peeled hot, it still "gummed up" just like it did when the paper backing was peeled, and then tried peeling warm, and it was difficult to peel (more resistance) and some of the ink transferred to the parchment paper from the shirt.
> 
> ...


Are you preheating the shirt?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> As far as the hand on the JPSS. It goes away after the first wash. At least that's what I've found. It gets very smooth and can't tell the difference between the design and the fabric.


 
I'm not having that kind of luck yet. On a few washes already, and I'm like a hawk on that when it come out of the washer, then I check again after the dryer. It's not softening as quickly as it seems other folks are experiencing. I would say very minimal change in the hand on my shirts, and it could be entirely the shirt that is making the difference. I found in my tests the shirts caused as big a variance as the paper. Hungry and tired, going now... (not anyone's fault but mine, I'm a gabby thing that gets gabbier when hungry and tired. )


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Yes, Kelly, the IronAll WAS excellent to work with! Transferred smoothly, soft hand, etc. I would press it and the paper backing would practically fall off by itself when I opened the press! That was great! Too bad it loses color so badly when washed...
> 
> I actually have about 50 sheets still in inventory. What do I use it for now, mousepads and coasters?
> 
> Melissa


Yes, still here, stomache gurgling, but, this is such an interesting coversation b/c it's on our minds when we work with these papers.

The winning combination would be: Everything Ironall with the color retention of JP. Since JP (attribute wise) is Ironall with color retention, I believe it has to do with whatever they changed to get the color retention into the paper. 

I found my teflon also is gummy to peel off after the re press.

Melissa, how much pressure are you applying. I use Alot of pressure with JP, not med. I wonder if it would make a difference to go even higher with the pressure. You know, I have the image of you doing your totes with that super human pressure you had going. I know this is not the thread for it, but if you could quickly, did the totes start working out?

Also, did you find a good mousepad to use with Ironall, and did anyone answer your question on Ironall with puzzles?

Gosh I have too many questions. Sorry!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> I'm pressing at 375 for 30 seconds with around 7 second preheat.


For Jetpro, me too.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

gmille39 said:


> Anyway, if I run into the bubbles, I put the teflon sheet right on the shirt and repress for 5-6 more seconds. this helps.
> I'm pressing at 375 for 30 seconds with around 7 second preheat.


Firstly, when you put the teflon on the shirt and re-press, is the shirt still hot or do you allow it to cool a bit before repressing?

Secondly, when you do re-press with the teflon, do you peel hot (immediately) or do you peel warm or cold? When you re-press, does the teflon peel easily, or does the polymer still act gummy and stretch with the teflon sheet?

I did exactly that last night: pre-press shirt (100% cotton Old Navy t-shirt) for 6 seconds, press at 375 for 30 seconds and it was gummy when peeled. I tried re-pressing with parchment paper right away (shirt still on press from original pressing and hot) for about 10 seconds and then peeled. It was still gummy and resistant to peel and actually removed some of the ink from the shirt when I peeled it. Then I tried 380 for 32 seconds (but transfer was smaller this time and on Jerzees Heavyweight 50/50 t-shirt) and it was a little better. However, the same settings on a 100% cotton hi-fuzz-materialed sweatshirts by Rabbit Skins(even though I pressed the heck out of it before doing transfer) was super gummy and hard to peel.

I don't know what to think -- previously, I didn't have a problem with the Gildan 100%... I guess it's a brand-specific thing.

Oh well! I still like the JPSS -- just thought maybe it was something that I was doing wrong, or could try something different to reduce the sticky, high-resistance peeling...

Melissa


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Firstly, when you put the teflon on the shirt and re-press, is the shirt still hot or do you allow it to cool a bit before repressing?
> 
> Secondly, when you do re-press with the teflon, do you peel hot (immediately) or do you peel warm or cold? When you re-press, does the teflon peel easily, or does the polymer still act gummy and stretch with the teflon sheet?
> 
> ...


I always peel hot and I'm using somewhat of a medium pressure.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will I like JPSS with Bamboo after the first wash you do not feel hand there is not that much fuzzy look to it


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> will I like JPSS with Bamboo after the first wash you do not feel hand there is not that much fuzzy look to it


Good point -- I'll have to keep that in mind! How is bamboo to wear? Soft, comfortable or slick and crispy? I haven't had a request for that yet, but you never know!

David I got the refillable ink carts working last night -- I had just forgotten to inject some air through the air port, while holding the bottom port open. This gets into into the bottom valve so it can come out and print. They worked terrific! Did you ever get your problem fixed?

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> The winning combination would be: Everything Ironall with the color retention of JP.


 I second that!! 



> found my teflon also is gummy to peel off after the re press.


 Kelly, I think the JPSS polymer is actually melting onto the shirt, which is why the backing is sticky and resistant to peel. Either that, or they're using a strong adhesive powder that's "leaking out" onto the paper backing. Of course, I don't know any of this to be fact, just my latest theory  



> Melissa, how much pressure are you applying. I use Alot of pressure with JP, not med. I wonder if it would make a difference to go even higher with the pressure.


 Great minds think alike! That's why I upped the temp and upped the pressure too. That's why when the 2nd shirt (small transfer) came out pretty good, I thought I had found the answer. I actually upped it even more when I did my daughter's thin little sweatshirt -- I almost had to use my body weight to close the press, and that's the shirt I really had the most problem with. I wish I could take a picture of the "bumpiness" that I am referring to. I certainly can't be the only person to have this "problem". If my daughter didn't like the shirt so much, I'd mail it to you so you could feel what I mean. It's so hard trying to find the right adjectives for things our hands can feel and our eyes can see so easily!

Hey, I was just thinking -- I wish I was able to video my shirt pressing sessions like Lou does, so you could see what I mean -- where the heck has Lou gone, anyway? I haven't seen him on the Forums very much. I even went to his new site, thinking there must be a bulletin board or something that I can say "hi", but I don't see anything...



> Also, did you find a good mousepad to use with Ironall, and did anyone answer your question on Ironall with puzzles? Gosh I have too many questions. Sorry!


Don't be! You know I love ya, and all your questions!  

I have been using mousepads from Boo-z, and they've been working great with the Alpha Double Green. Haven't done any with the IronAll, but will probably try one out soon -- I've just been so short of time lately! Being without ink for the last month has really slowed me down -- there's so much I want to do! Accckk!

As far as the puzzles go, no one answered my questions about the IronAll My daughter still wants to have them as favors for her party (scaled down quite a bit since my husband was laid off) so I guess I will just use the green line paper supplied by printonit.com. It worked good before, and it was the same paper they supplied for the mousepads, so maybe I should just buy some extra to have for mousepad sales.

As far as the totes go, no, I haven't gotten around to "re-opening that can of worms" as of yet. I still thinking that it was using stock transfers that was giving me a hard time, so I will try it with the IronAll and the JPSS. I still have a wrecked bag hanging around, so I will try it on there instead of killing another poor innocent tote bag 

Well, gotta go for now. Have a wonderful night! Sorry I kept you from your lunch for so long!  

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Melissa Bamboo Soft, comfortable very nice to have on glad you got the refillable ink carts working . have to new ink they did not send pigment ink and now they say that on there web site I did not get mine from where you got yours wish I would have


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Tried to take some pics to show the "fuzziness" of where the JPSS was gummy when peeled. I don't know if my digital camera can capture it, but I certainly tried! My daughter wore the shirt I made for her last night to school, and as I was joking about, she actually did come home with paint on her shirt. (You'll see it in the photos) I rubbed Cheer with color guard directly into the transfer real well before washing, and threw all 3 shirts I did last night right-side-out into the washer (20 hours after printing and pressing). I washed them in warm water and cold rinse (that's just what we use at home for washes) and looked at them quickly as I threw them in the dryer -- I don't see any fading at all! It is now tumbling right-side-out in a HOT dryer for 60 minutes. I will try to photograph when they're dry and post photos...

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Again, I'm very thankful for all of the tests that Lou does with transfer papers, and I respect his opinion highly, but I'm also glad that we have so many people testing these new papers going _against_ manufacturers' recommendations and washing in warm or hot water and drying on high...right-side-out. That's the true test of how they'll hold up with customers.

That's the reason that after I did my own tests with IronAll (Light), I decided that I couldn't use that paper, even tho it felt awesome on the shirts that I did. I couldn't chance the customer washing it in hot or warm water and coming back and complaining. Guess who's "fault" it would be in those customers' minds?

Melissa, I can't wait to see your pictures! Does your camera have a Macro setting? It would most likely be a little flower symbol on your camera. If you get close to your shirt with that, you can take a high-resolution pic and zoom into that picture in your photo editing program to get a super-closup. That would really show what's happening.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

OK, first let me say I am very sorry that I don't have the photos up yet, but I fell asleep when I put my daughter to bed, woke up, took the shirts from the dryer and was just too tired to photograph them!

I photographed them prior to washing the best I could -- I didn't know about the macro setting (thanks for letting me know about that Chani -- I'm sure it must, it was a $600 camera 5 years ago, and has much more to it than just point & shoot) but I did take a bunch of different pics trying to show the fuzziness that I was describing yesterday. I took pics of the Jerzees 50/50 shirt with the small transfer (4 x 11) and my daughter's sweatshirt (which as I predicted came back from school with paint on her new sweatshirt) in the kitchen, and then took the Old Navy shirt (100% cotton) that I had printed backward out of the scrapheap and took pics in the basement with fluorescent lighting. I think you should be able to see the areas of fuzziness on that shirt, even without the macro setting.

That said, I WAS AMAZED WHEN I TOOK THE SHIRTS OUT OF THE DRYER! I DIDN'T SEE ANY FADING, AND THE HAND IS NEGLIGIBLE!! MY HUSBAND WAS FLOORED AT HOW FABULOUS THEY CAME OUT!!! On the transfer that was trimmed, it is IMPOSSIBLE to see an edge (on the transfers with full sheets it's a little more apparent, but not offensive). My hubby kept asking -- is it the new ink that made them come out so great? I said, the ink AND the paper. He wants the sweatshirt that I did with the Durabrite ink redone now. WOW! After using the IronAll and Durabrite ink all this time, I WILL NEVER GO BACK!! The black text on my daughter's sweatshirt and the other shirts is crisp and still is deep black in color. I'M NEVER GOING BACK TO IRONALL OR DURABRITE AGAIN!! THEY'RE BOTH FIRED!!!!!!!!

Will probably post the pics tonight if I can keep my eyes open! LOL...

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

LOL! Pretty amazing stuff, isn't it?

I've got my dad doing my wash tests for me now. He's keeping track of how many times he's washing it. It's been washed three times in hot and dried on high, and it still looks great!

I'll report back in my other thread when it's been washed 15 times.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Chani, "amazing" is not the word! Although I couldn't exactly find the word for what I'm feeling!

Not only is the JPSS soft and fade-resistant, but the new inks are incredible too. The black is truly a *deep* black, and the text is still so crisp, clear and vibrant. That's one thing that annoyed me about the IronAll -- I swear the resolution of the photos in my designs were getting muddier with each wash. I have a shirt I made for my daughter that had a picture of her with her Grandfather on it, and at this point, it's hard to even make out! I should photograph it, just so everyone can see it, but I think everyone knows this already, which is why the Jet Pro is probably the most used product right now -- so why bother, right?

I am truly impressed by the results of the wash test last night, and now have enough faith in these materials to start selling shirts with confidence. I'm sure my daughter's shirt will act as my true wash test -- she can wear something for 10 minutes and my husband throws it in the wash! She also wears her sweats to school, to the playground, to Gymnastics, etc., so it's sure to get it's wear for the "wear and tear" test! The only problem is that the sweatshirt is pretty junky in quality -- it's a Rabbit Skins sweatshirt, which judging from the Rabbit Skins sweatpants she's been wearing, is junk! It pills up super quick and just looks terrible after a few washes. I wish Gildan and the other major brands would make more items for the baby/toddler sizes. It's impossible to get anything quality in size 4T. They make t-shirts, but when it comes to the sweats, long sleeved t-shirts, etc., they only start at size 6! Uuuugghh!

Melissa


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Chani, "amazing" is not the word! Although I couldn't exactly find the word for what I'm feeling!
> 
> Not only is the JPSS soft and fade-resistant, but the new inks are incredible too. The black is truly a *deep* black, and the text is still so crisp, clear and vibrant. That's one thing that annoyed me about the IronAll -- I swear the resolution of the photos in my designs were getting muddier with each wash. I have a shirt I made for my daughter that had a picture of her with her Grandfather on it, and at this point, it's hard to even make out! I should photograph it, just so everyone can see it, but I think everyone knows this already, which is why the Jet Pro is probably the most used product right now -- so why bother, right?
> 
> ...


You 2 ladies are doing a great job of working with this paper. I want you to know that your post are being read by Coastal as it was brought up in one of my conversations with them. As I have been busy doing production on my products I had to put aside my printing part of the business and have not done any more test. 
Melissa I know I will see you at the ISS show and I am sure The gang at Coastal would like to meet you as well. I am forwarding your latest post to them as well. Lou


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi will I just tested JPSS against anther paper called Super Soft Inkjet Transfer get it from Dharma Trading CO will I have to say so far JPSS has kick it butt !!!!

OK super soft was not that soft it was very thick and I did trim like I do with JPSS before washing it turned yellow where the ink was not I will see how it looks after wash and will be posting pics of JPSS and Super Soft togather so you can see the Difference


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> Hi will I just tested JPSS against anther paper called Super Soft Inkjet Transfer get it from Dharma Trading CO will I have to say so far JPSS has kick it butt !!!!
> 
> OK super soft was not that soft it was very thick and I did trim like I do with JPSS before washing it turned yellow where the ink was not I will see how it looks after wash and will be posting pics of JPSS and Super Soft togather so you can see the Difference


Great testing, David! Another member of the Forum has said many times how much she likes the Dharma paper, so your post was particularly helpful! I always wondered how it performed versus the JPSS. Can't wait to see the photos!

I too will be posting the after-washing photos of JPSS tonight. Now that Chani has told me how to find the macro function on my camera (thanks so much Chani, I tested it first thing this morning, and it should work perfectly!! I only wish I knew this the other day for the "before-washing" photos...) I am simply thrilled with the quality of this paper! For once I feel like I can confidently sell my shirts without having to worry about possible customers' complaints due to cracking, losing color, losing resolution, etc. Showing just a few people at my daughter's school has brought a lot of new orders. Thank you Coastal for bringing us such a superior product!!

Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

when I pulled out of dryer super soft had lost the yellow look to it but did have hand I will have to wait on dryer to see if it will do any thing


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

badalou said:


> You 2 ladies are doing a great job of working with this paper. I want you to know that your post are being read by Coastal as it was brought up in one of my conversations with them. As I have been busy doing production on my products I had to put aside my printing part of the business and have not done any more test.
> Melissa I know I will see you at the ISS show and I am sure The gang at Coastal would like to meet you as well. I am forwarding your latest post to them as well. Lou


I'm so happy that Coastal is reading these forums and getting the feedback on this paper that they deserve.  They were the first to carry it, and another company was kinda whining because they weren't, but I need to give it to Coastal: I've been VERY happy with them ever since we ordered our heat press from them. 

They also come in the lowest on price for JPSS. 

I also like that they have a sample pack of all of their papers, but I kinda wish they had sample packs of, say, 5-10 sheets of each paper, individually.

I need to go back and order another sample pack so I can do side-by-side comparisons of JPSS with other papers available, just to show people what we mean when we say this is the best paper on the market right now! 

Now I'm just waiting for my pigment CIS for my Canon printer (NOT from coastal)...


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

mrdavid said:


> when I pulled out of dryer super soft had lost the yellow look to it but did have hand I will have to wait on dryer to see if it will do any thing


David, I can't wait to see!

I just wish we had "texturized" screens so we could feel your images.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

badalou said:


> You 2 ladies are doing a great job of working with this paper. I want you to know that your post are being read by Coastal as it was brought up in one of my conversations with them. As I have been busy doing production on my products I had to put aside my printing part of the business and have not done any more test.
> Melissa I know I will see you at the ISS show and I am sure The gang at Coastal would like to meet you as well. I am forwarding your latest post to them as well. Lou


WOW! What an honor coming from you!! I'm actually blushing!   

I have to say that I have been wishing for quite some time that someone would try testing JPSS with a cutter/plotter, so that we could have the benefit of using such a great paper without having to cut each design by hand. Chani's recent testing and posting was such a fabulous contribution to the Forum! Thanks Chani!!

Lou, I was wondering what happened that I haven't seen you on the Forum lately, and asked a few times in different threads. The Forum is not the same without you!  

My husband was laid off 3 weeks ago, and that has kind of changed my initial plans for the ISS Show, which had included taking a few workshops and at least staying over night. I tried contacting ISSShowGal who had posted discount codes for free registration and discounted workshops for the last show on the Forum, but her mailbox is full. Even with limited funds, I don't want to miss the opportunity to attend, so at this point, my hubby and I will probably come for just one day. What date(s) will you be at the show? I couldn't go and not meet up with you!! Please let me know so I know what date to register for. I'd also like to see a cutter/plotter in action, so I have a better idea of how to use one when I am able to afford it. Unfortunately, I have no mentor that lives close by to show me... Care to take a trip to NYC? 

As far as Coastal reading my posts, I'm truly honored about that too! Even though I am a somewhat of a newbie, Coastal has already "done right by me" in my dealings with them, and because of that I give them all the business I can. As I've said in a few different threads, I am truly grateful that Coastal is selling Jet Pro SofStretch, which in my humble opinion, is revolutionizing the heat transfer business. Up until JPSS came out, I never felt confident about the quality or longevity of the materials I was using, and that stopped me from going any further in the t-shirt biz. Having tested JPSS, I now feel confident in the quality of the shirts I am/will be selling. Customer reaction to the feel and washability has been great too! I am still trying to figure out how to reduce the "gumminess" at times when peeling (maybe there's a technique I'm not getting quite right), but if that's the worst attribute of JPSS, I'll still take it _without hesitation_! 

Miss ya, my friend!

All my best,
Melissa


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

will Chani I had to do over becouse I could not beleave what I seen I take back what I said About super soft from Dharma Trading CO and wish I would have waited untel the test was done but I guess I need to slow down when testing I love to use JPSS and think I was in favor for it and now Dharma Trading CO may have some thing just as good or better there is less hand to it after washing..JPSS had more hand then super soft after the first wash test color is the same and you still have to trim them now JPSS did not chip when cutting super soft did just little when printing JPSS no problem super soft need to check for small chips on paper you will see when I post pics I will start new post so I dont take away from this post keep your eye out for it


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, David!

We also need to know how it hold up to multiple washings. Willing to do that test as well? 

Perhaps I need to get some samples of that paper, too!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

To borrow from Rhonda: I agree 100% with what Melissa said!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

yes will be washing both to gather and will be posting


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

_i am definately a new guy to this arena and have been debating the use of iron all vs. jpss to offer the best quality product for my customers. i would just like to say thanks to all who have posted here. your information is really helping me out in making my decision on which has better durability as well as color retention. _


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> You 2 ladies are doing a great job of working with this paper. I want you to know that your post are being read by Coastal as it was brought up in one of my conversations with them. As I have been busy doing production on my products I had to put aside my printing part of the business and have not done any more test.
> Melissa I know I will see you at the ISS show and I am sure The gang at Coastal would like to meet you as well. I am forwarding your latest post to them as well. Lou


 
Lou, that is very nice of you to acknowledge these ladies wonderful contributions, and in all fairness, if I may, I would like to toss Mr. David's hat into the ring as well for consideration of acknowledgement. It seems to me he is doing alot of work with JPSS, using it extensively as well as with other fabrics. He reports his findings regularly and is an open advocate of the product. Humbly, Kelly


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Leatherneck said:


> _i am definately a new guy to this arena and have been debating the use of iron all vs. jpss to offer the best quality product for my customers. i would just like to say thanks to all who have posted here. your information is really helping me out in making my decision on which has better durability as well as color retention. _


Even if IronAll performed exactly the same as JPSS, I would go with JPSS simply because it is *MUCH* easier to work with.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lou, that is very nice of you to acknowledge these ladies wonderful contributions, and in all fairness, if I may, I would like to toss Mr. David's hat into the ring as well for consideration of acknowledgement. It seems to me he is doing alot of work with JPSS, using it extensively as well as with other fabrics. He reports his findings regularly and is an open advocate of the product. Humbly, Kelly


Kelly, I absolutely agree with everything that you said! I actually was shocked to get such a compliment, when others have done and helped so much more.  David definitely deserves a big kudos for his use of JPSS on bamboo and different materials, and is currently testing it against the Dharma paper that has been touted quite highly by another forum member (not to mention his testing of the new self-weeding paper). I am looking forward to seeing David's photos and hearing his observations. One thing I didn't like was that he said it chips... sounds like IronAll which drove me crazy with that! Doesn't sounds like something that could be used with a plotter either, like Chani tested.

Honestly, Kelly, you've made quite a contribution yourself! I think you were probably one of the first to even use JPSS on sweats. I heeded your advice and went with a blend instead of a high cotton content, remember?  In addition, you've always got something helpful and interesting to add!

I have to say that's what is so great about this Forum. From sharing all our experiences, we are able to help others to make their own decisions, prevent them from making costly mistakes, etc. whether it's about the right heat press, what t/p is best, what inks work/don't work, etc. It's definitely a collaborative effort and something I am extremely grateful for! The learning curve in this business is hard enough, without trying to learn it all yourself! Hopefully I'll learn quickly so that I can let poor Lou off the hook! LOL...

Melissa


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Kelly, I absolutely agree with everything that you said! I actually was shocked to get such a compliment, when others have done and helped so much more.  David definitely deserves a big kudos for his use of JPSS on bamboo and different materials, and is currently testing it against the Dharma paper that has been touted quite highly by another forum member (not to mention his testing of the new self-weeding paper). I am looking forward to seeing David's photos and hearing his observations. One thing I didn't like was that he said it chips... sounds like IronAll which drove me crazy with that! Doesn't sounds like something that could be used with a plotter either, like Chani tested.
> 
> Honestly, Kelly, you've made quite a contribution yourself! I think you were probably one of the first to even use JPSS on sweats. I heeded your advice and went with a blend instead of a high cotton content, remember?  In addition, you've always got something helpful and interesting to add!
> 
> ...


I concur, and this forum is wonderful, very friendly, and though I've felt like quite a dimwit with some of my questions, followed up with more "dimwit" questions about the answers I had gotten, I was never made to feel like an idiot by anyone here. Amazing considering I've given so many opportunity for it.

I've still taken more than I've given, and am still always asking questions. The way I see it, testing products and sharing results is all a part of the contribution to help re-pay for the knowledge gotten. Like I've said to Lou once in a while, like a "mad scientist" over here sometimes. ~ugh~ Melissa, do you remember when we were feeling like one change solved one thing, but screwed up another? I think we're both getting close to the open waters now. I know when I heat up the press, print onto JP what I am going to get in the end result. So that is a big improvement over a few months ago. It sounds like your new ink is just the ticket to put all "that" behind you as well. Jetpro for the most part has relieved alot of fears experienced with Ironall, I just wish the hand could be smoother. I appreciate you mentioning me, but its not necessary. It's all part of the regular routine around here, and I am happy for any chance to repay. My product useage just happens to be on Jetpro, and I'm just doing what others have done for me. I am happy for you ladies and mrdavid, I hope one day you can be more involved at the mfg level like Lou is. Ya never know.


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> ...though I've felt like quite a dimwit with some of my questions, followed up with more "dimwit" questions about the answers I had gotten, I was never made to feel like an idiot by anyone here.


OH STOP IT! "Dimwit questions" -- quite the contrary! I always think you ask very RELEVANT questions, which often, add a lot of insight. I think you offer A LOT to the Forum, and especially to me! <hugs>



> I've still taken more than I've given


 Haven't we all? Lou may be the only one that has given more than he's taken, and that's why he's got the MHM designation  



> Melissa, do you remember when we were feeling like one change solved one thing, but screwed up another? I think we're both getting close to the open waters now.


I had to LOL at that one -- how true! I think you're right! I can finally see light at the end of the tunnel! God knows I've spent enough money trying to find what "works"!!  



> I just wish the hand could be smoother.[


The initial hand to me is OK -- and after washing, the hand is just about negligible. I close my eyes, and just barely feel it! My only "problem" (if you can call it that) is the gummy peeling which creates 'bumpy' spots before washing -- after washing it's not there!



> I am happy for you ladies and mrdavid, I hope one day you can be more involved at the mfg level like Lou is. Ya never know.


Big LOL on this one! You know me -- full time worker, round-the-clock Mom, and micro, micro home-based t-shirt maker! I have to share my office space with laundry baskets full of clothes and an elderly 13 year old Doberman! I'm thinking this is highly doubtful!!  But thanks anyway!

Melissa


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I am happy for you ladies and mrdavid, I hope one day you can be more involved at the mfg level like Lou is. Ya never know.


Kelly, I'm still not totally convinced that you and Melissa weren't the two that Lou was talking about here.  And you've answered just about as many questions as you've asked here in this thread. I love reading your posts! 

I plan to keep on testing every paper I can get my hands on, and I hope I can get a little closer to the manufacturing side of things (no! I don't want to be a paper manufacturer!) so I can get my hands on new papers.

This is all coming from a member who, just a couple of weeks ago, was a total doubter of the viability of inkjet transfers! JPSS has changed it all for me! And Lou's work in this arena and his opinions have made all the difference to me, too! 

Melissa, I totally agree that the feel of JPSS is negligible once it's been washed, and I don't even have a problem with is when it's first pressed! I'd be interested to find out what DTG prints feel like when they're first printed and pressed.

David DEFINITELY gets the thumbs up from me! I've been following his posts closely!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

To Melissa, I didn't bubble quote, sorry:

LOL, what can I say.... I giggled the whole way through. Glad you think my questions are revelant, I think it's b/c we both shared the same ones, lol. 

I never knew what that MHM was on Lou's shirt for. Another mystery solved. 

I remember we couldn't tell when that light at the end of the tunnel would appear. It's great to be a bit beyond that finally. Happy day.

I seem to be the only one with a bit more of a 'gritty' hand. I really do think this has more to do with my particular choice of tee. I will try on another mfg or blend. I'll let you know if I get better results from that change. I don't get those lumps you are experiencing, but do find it sooo interesting they go away in the wash. When you describe them, I imagined they were there for good, so that is even more quizzical to me. Wonder what that is.... wonder if JPSS R&D dept knows....

The last part of your post is too much. What an image you gave me! 

Fun times figuring out the best combination for heat transfer sheets. I read the new posts about - "hey, thought I'd make some heat transfers - they look really easy." It is, really, once you get it going, but I always feel sorry in case they end up having it tough like I did....and you did.... trying to find the right combination. I pop in when I see them and tell them right away, JPSS, pigment, cotton, press, moisture, teflon, stretching. Feel sorry for them, try to save 'em a little, ya know? I know you do b/c I see you out there doing the same thing. I guess it's like our "sophomore year" haha. Well, have a great night, Melissa, I always wishing you well. <hug>


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> Kelly, I'm still not totally convinced that you and Melissa weren't the two that Lou was talking about here.  And you've answered just about as many questions as you've asked here in this thread. I love reading your posts!
> 
> I plan to keep on testing every paper I can get my hands on, and I hope I can get a little closer to the manufacturing side of things (no! I don't want to be a paper manufacturer!) so I can get my hands on new papers.
> 
> ...


 
_I love you guys and thank you_, but Lou was meaning you, Chani, and rightfully so. You did outstanding work on the JPSS cutter test, as well as coming on board with the product as viable for retail work.

Being a convert to JPSS makes your opinion all the more valuable, especially for those who share the same view of t/p that you had held.

No doubt, Lou earns his MHM, and I appreciate everyone else whose spoken up as well. There are sooo many registered members, but not all speak out in the posts, so I'm always thankful to the folks that reach out: ~Thanks~


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks you gals for giving me credit but it all goes to LOU he is the one that got me started in transfer watch his videos and let me know about JPSS just now I am taking it further with other paper to find out what is good and what is not so far I have spent over $300.00 in my testing and will not stop there need some thing to do LOL


----------



## Ernie (Nov 2, 2007)

angelic_endeavor said:


> Chani, "amazing" is not the word! Although I couldn't exactly find the word for what I'm feeling!
> 
> The only problem is that the sweatshirt is pretty junky in quality -- it's a Rabbit Skins sweatshirt, which judging from the Rabbit Skins sweatpants she's been wearing, is junk! It pills up super quick and just looks terrible after a few washes. I wish Gildan and the other major brands would make more items for the baby/toddler sizes. It's impossible to get anything quality in size 4T. They make t-shirts, but when it comes to the sweats, long sleeved t-shirts, etc., they only start at size 6! Uuuugghh!
> 
> Melissa


Yikes. This is not what I wanted to hear. Was getting together an order for Rabbit Skins which seems to be what most places sell. Found some Bella at 
http://www.statononline.com and some Gilden which as you said were only in larger sizes. Anyone had experience with Bella or know of other infant/toddler sizes brands?

Was gonna start a new thread for this but this one seems to cover a lot. 

Ernie


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lou, that is very nice of you to acknowledge these ladies wonderful contributions, and in all fairness, if I may, I would like to toss Mr. David's hat into the ring as well for consideration of acknowledgement. It seems to me he is doing alot of work with JPSS, using it extensively as well as with other fabrics. He reports his findings regularly and is an open advocate of the product. Humbly, Kelly


You are so right.. david.. did not mean to leave you out.







.


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

_I also owe lou alot of thanks. I had always wanted to get involved with the creation and marketing of t shirts but had no idea of how to even begin until I stumbled across one of lou's videos. I was soon watching the entire series he had posted learning all that I could. Due to the abundance of information shared about jpss by forum members, I will be ordering a sample pack to do some of my own trials. I feel confident with all of the remarks posted about it however I will find it to be a quality product and my transfer paper of choice from now on.  Thanks to everyone._


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I think we're all "finding our way" in the T-shirt Biz because of Lou... many, many words of thanks, Lou!!  Don't you want to move to NYC so you can be my personal mentor?  God knows I could use all the help I can get! LOL...

Melissa


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> WOW! What an honor coming from you!! I'm actually blushing!
> 
> I have to say that I have been wishing for quite some time that someone would try testing JPSS with a cutter/plotter, so that we could have the benefit of using such a great paper without having to cut each design by hand. Chani's recent testing and posting was such a fabulous contribution to the Forum! Thanks Chani!!
> 
> ...


I am here.. Just busy. since I cam back from the Long beach Show I have been non stop.. We did very well at the Long beach show after Coastal let me demo my product at their booth. They are a distributor and at this point a major one for me. My other distributors are doing well but coastal doing a great job. I told my wife I don't think I will be doing to many tees in the future. Looking forward to the show in AC. I will be there all 3 days but need to leave a little early on Sunday to make the flight back. I am sorry to hear about your husband getting layed off. That is not good. I hope you guys get past that and he finds something else. being the old guy that I am I can tell you sometimes when one door closes another opens into something better. Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

angelic_endeavor said:


> I think we're all "finding our way" in the T-shirt Biz because of Lou... many, many words of thanks, Lou!!  Don't you want to move to NYC so you can be my personal mentor?  God knows I could use all the help I can get! LOL...
> 
> Melissa


My son lives at 106th and Riverside in Manhattan and my nephew is Brian Sullivan for you financial people he is on Bloomburg TV. My Brother in Law is a doctor there as well as his daughter. So I have a lot of Connections to NY.


----------



## mkclassyprints (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi there! You don't have any bad results from using trans jet II? I have some issues with it. I had some customers complained that for just one wash, the design cracked and fade really bad. Another one complained that it bled really bad. Do you have any tips for me?


----------



## destined007 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey! Is Jet Pro SS still a good option in 2017?


----------



## ray10466 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yes it is.


----------

